# Cattle Warts



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

What do you do about cauliflower looking warts that show up on the neck and face of cattle? They don't appear to hurt anything other than not pleasant to look at. Is there anything to do for them? One cow has had them for about 5 months now.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

take a pair of pliers and squeeze THEM FLAT DO NOT PULL THEM OFF....the juice from the wart will go back into the cow and then she will build immuneity to them and they will go away......cover with IODINE


----------



## commonsense (Jun 1, 2008)

I pulled a couple of them off one of my calves and he never re-grew them. The vet squished one with pliers, then pulled it off on another calf.


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

if you have a long finger nail pick them off. I take a pair of sissors and cut them right off dont even bleed.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Tie a clove of garlic around the calf's neck.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Sounds gross but pull the wart(s) off and then feed them back to the animal to build immunity.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I've heard the last one, but it was to put them in a blender, grind as fine as possible and inject back into the critter.

If warts show up in herd, you can buy a wart vaccine. About 50 cents a shot.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

I have heard the warts start growing because the animals need vitamins they are not getting. I started giving my warty heifer cow vitamins daily in her handful of grain. 

She seemed to be VERY sensitive, so after trying to pull one wart off, TERRIBLE reaction, I didn't try that again. Snipping them off they resprouted, putting on wart killer, several applications, didn't do anything either, warts just stayed on.

She wasn't giving warts to her calf friends, so I just quit messing with them. And a couple months later, Daughter pointed out that her warts were GONE! I was very surprised not to have noticed that, but she was right, they were all gone. She had a couple nasty ones by her eyes, nose, others on her sides and neck. All gone.

So for me, I am going to say I think it was the cow vitamins, fed daily. Didn't take much of a dose for a little Dexter, but I knew she ate them, never missed a day giving them to her. Did take a while, almost 6 months, she was a yearling. Didn't have any come back either, nor did her calf friends ever get a single wart. The calves were bottle babies, we gave them cow vitamins as soon as they started eating grain. Being balanced with the vitamins, perhaps the calves were not good wart hosts, so they never got them.


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

I was given the advice to pull warts off and feed them back to the steers, too. Only problem is that I was told this by our county fair 4-H Cattle superintendent while enjoying a potluck supper with all the fair superintendents before a planning meeting. The llama guy and two homemaking arts ladies left the table..... we cattle, sheep and pig folks just kept right on shoveling in the casserole, LOL!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I havent dealt with cattle warts but i have several times with horses. If I am not mistaken they are the same as cattle and come from a Papilloma virus. I tried a couple of different "old wives" methods thru the years but the best advice I got was from my vet...leave them alone unless they are on a particular place that is causing problems or pain(they normally dont do any harm except cosmetic) they will fall off by themselves in 6 months or less.

I do know the more you mess with them the worse they can become or harder to get rid of...ymmv.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Warts are caused by a virus. Leave them alone and they generally go away.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

you can treat with vaccine and they will go away or you can leave them alone and they will go away, usually after an animal if past one year they don't have them anymore


----------



## DOlthaus (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm a relative novice at raising cattle but the only time I had a problem with warts on cattle was when I bought a couple of heifers last year. One got warts soon after arriving. The other was fine. As Haypoint said, warts come from a virus. Viruses can flare up with stress. I attributed the warts to the stress of being delivered. they went away on their own after a few weeks.


----------

